# New SCUBA Class starts tonight...



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone who has been thinking of taking dive lessons can show up tonight, Tuesday, at *MBT Divers*, 3920 Barrancas Ave. We'll start at 6pm and you can be finished Sunday! Cost of the class is $199 and includes everything except mask, snorkle, and fins.We offer a military discount of $179. This is a NAUI Open Water Certification which is recognized around the world. Call the shop if you have any questions, 455-7702, or just show up!


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to take my class with Jerry West he is a very good teacher and you might even get to have a little fun with him.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody thinking of diving needs to jump on this!

Jerry is a great guy, and diving is more fun than any other sport!

The marine life you interact with is beautiful!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys! Wow, 'Renegade' had to endure class with me and still gives me the nod! How muchdo I owe ya for that? Anyone who is curious about what goes on under the surface needs to check out Clay's videos! If "Team Chunky Love" endorses me, I gotta be doin' something right!


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the whole week schedule?


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, 'Last Drop'...*Tues* and* Wed* we meet at *6pm* and go thru acedemics, gear assembly, safety, etc. *Thurs* and *Fri* we meet at *6pm *and hit the pool and actually breath off SCUBA, get confortable underwater. Then *Sat *and *Sun* we meet at *8am* and hit the water for your check off dives, which consists of 5 total dives. We finish up Sunday afternoon, take a quick review test, then I sign off on your paperwork as an Open Water Diver! The great part is...if you can't make one area of instruction just come the following week and pick back up! We run consistantly like that each week so that if anyone has schedule conflicts they can just work in each week. If you just miss one night sometimes we can catch you up, just depends on your schedule. Any questions call my cell!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah you got my support Jerry!!! :toast


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jerry Is a top o the line instructor in my book. Not trying to endorse or anything but MBT has the best instructors and dive crew around. Theyare all like family there. I will always suggest MBT. Jerryand all instructors will be readily available to help and give the best advise possible. I was certified in March (Rich Adams)and have logged in over 40 dives this year most of them with people I met through MBT. Even as a new diver or not dont think they wont still advise you on safety and new ideas. I would definatly go with MBT with allyour dive needs. Hope you have a big class bro. 

Check out there Nitrox classes too.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Like that new avatar, Brandon! Oh, your 10mill wetsuit still hangs in the back waitin' on you this winter!oke Thanks, guys!


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

No beer will be necessary I am underage isn't that unfortunate. I will most likely come do the advanced class in the spring after i get back from school then i will be completely legal


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump


----------

